
xkcd: Real Programmers  - nickb
http://xkcd.com/378/
======
juanpablo
I set the universal constants at the start such that the universe evolves to
contain this comment right here.... and I invented the Mac... and Paul Graham.

------
dawnerd
Sadly, so true. This goes with operating systems as well.

~~~
__
Emacs subsumes them?

~~~
almost
yes :p

------
danw
Sigh, welcome to reddit

~~~
vegashacker
I upmodded you, but I also upmodded this comic. Obviously if the front page of
news.yc was riddled with comics and other image links, that would be lame, but
on the other hand, this xkcd was inspired, and I'm really glad I saw it (which
is my litmus test for upvoting posts).

Yeah yeah. I should probably just add xkcd to my RSS feed.

------
cos
for as xenophobic as rms is, emacs is one hell of a kinky slut.

